# 6 soldiers killed in Afghanistan, 3 incidents - 23 Jul 07



## Colin Parkinson (23 Jul 2007)

I am hoping that none of the six soldier just killed are Canadian, I know that sounds bad as they are all our comrades, I just want our guys safe.


_Edited by Vern to amend topic title to read "3" incidents._


----------



## 3rd Herd (23 Jul 2007)

The Usual Disclaimer:

6 soldiers killed in Afghanistan
Last Updated: Monday, July 23, 2007 | 1:55 PM ET 
The Associated Press 
NATO said six of its soldiers were killed during combat operations in Afghanistan on Monday.

Four of the soldiers were killed by a roadside bomb in the eastern part of the country, where U.S. troops are based.

A fifth soldier was killed in the south, where Canadian troops are active.

Earlier in the day, military officials in Norway said one of their soldiers had been killed in Logar province.

NATO did not release the nationalities of any of the six soldiers, according to its policy.
http://www.cbc.ca/world/story/2007/07/23/afghan-soldiers.html

Edit to add:

Special forces soldier killed in Afghanistan
One of Norway's special forces soldiers, a lieutenant in his 30s, was killed while on duty within the Norwegians' operations area in Afghanistan on Monday.Prime Minister Jens Stoltenberg expressed "deep sorrow" over the news.
The Norwegian Defense Ministry reported that the soldier was killed during an exchange of fire at around 9am Norwegian time, in Lowgar Province.

The Norwegian patrol was on assignment along with Afghanistan's special forces when they came under fire, believed to be from rebel Taliban forces.

Birgitte Frisch of the defense ministry said the units were working to prevent a terrorist attack on Kabul. She declined to reveal further details of their mission but one official said the patrol was "routine" and wasn't connected to any operations surrounding a group of South Koreans who have been kidnapped by the Taliban.

The identity of the soldier was not immediately revealed, nor where he came from in Norway. Military officials said he has a wife and children in Norway.

No other Norwegian soldiers were injured in the exchange of fire. Frisch wouldn't confirm whether soldiers from other countries were involved.

The casualty is the first among Norway's special forces in Afghanistan and the second among all soldiers taking part in ISAF operations. Another Norwegian soldier was killed while on patrol outside Kabul in 2004.

Prime Minister Jens Stoltenberg expressed "deep sorrow" after receiving word "that we have lost one of our soldiers in Afghanistan." Stoltenberg extended his "deepest sympathy" to the soldier's family and colleagues on behalf of the government.

Defense Minister Anne-Grete Strøm-Erichsen said the Norwegian special forces were making a "formidable contribution" to efforts to secure stability in Afghanistan and boost security.

"We have always known that this assignment was dangerous," she said, "but this loss nonetheless makes a deep impression."
http://www.aftenposten.no/english/local/article1900585.ece



[MCG: modified to include date in title]


----------



## ex-Sup (23 Jul 2007)

More here...

http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20070723/NATO_soldiers_070723/20070723?hub=TopStories


----------



## navymich (23 Jul 2007)

The above link was updated at 5:00 PM ET to indicate that 4 that were killed were American: 



> KABUL -- A roadside bomb blast in eastern Afghanistan killed four American soldiers on Monday, while two NATO soldiers died elsewhere and a battle in the country's poppy-growing heartland killed more than 50 suspected militants...


----------



## vonGarvin (23 Jul 2007)

RIP to the fallen.  Irrespective of your nation, you were fighting the good fight.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (23 Jul 2007)

RIP my brothers


----------



## CdnArtyWife (23 Jul 2007)

RIP indeed.

"You died our Hero" regardless of which nation paid your salaries.


----------



## medic149 (23 Jul 2007)

RIP troops.


----------



## deedster (23 Jul 2007)

RIP


----------



## Mike Baker (23 Jul 2007)

Captain Sensible said:
			
		

> RIP to the fallen.  Irrespective of your nation, you were fighting the good fight.


+1


----------



## Rice0031 (24 Jul 2007)

Captain Sensible said:
			
		

> RIP to the fallen.  Irrespective of your nation, you were fighting the good fight.


+1


----------



## ark (24 Jul 2007)

RIP Soldiers


----------



## 3rd Horseman (25 Jul 2007)

RIP soldiers, thoughts are with the family and brothers in arms. 

Strenght and Honour


----------



## proudnurse (25 Jul 2007)

My prayers and deepest regards, to the family and friends of the fallen. 

~Rebecca


----------



## 3rd Herd (27 Jul 2007)

The Usual Disclaimer:
AFGHANISTAN
TheStar.com - News - Fallen soldier's identity shrouded
Fallen soldier's identity shrouded
Days-long delay in revealing name, country suspicious, Canadian observers say
Jul 27, 2007 04:30 AM 
Allan Woods 
Ottawa Bureau

OTTAWA–An air of secrecy, unusual even for NATO's Afghanistan mission, surrounds the death of a lone soldier in the country's violent south.

The soldier was among six peacekeepers killed Monday, but only five were claimed by their countries.

For more than four days, the sixth soldier's sacrifice in southern Afghanistan, where Canada's troops are located, has gone unheralded. No name has emerged, no grieving family has stepped forward and no country has claimed the dead soldier as its own.

"I think that one has been slow," said Maj. John Thomas, a spokesperson with the International Security Assistance Force in Kabul. He did confirm that the soldier was a member of the NATO mission, rather than the U.S.-led Operation Enduring Freedom.

"We can't say anything until (the identity) has been released," he said, adding that is the job of a soldier's government.

Meanwhile, concerns linger in Canada that another of the country's soldiers may have been killed, and the death toll since 2002 may have jumped to 67.

Veteran Canadian military observers said the delay, or absence, of information surrounding the death is suspicious.

"That's a ridiculous amount of time," said Scott Taylor, a former soldier and publisher of military magazine Esprit de Corps. 

He recalled reading news reports on Monday that four U.S. soldiers had died after hitting an improvised explosive device in eastern Afghanistan, that a Norwegian soldier was killed in a firefight south of Kabul, and that another unidentified soldier had been killed in the country's south.

"I thought that for sure, by now, they would have identified (the soldier)," Taylor said from his Ottawa office. "It's very strange."...............
http://www.thestar.com/News/article/240403


----------



## aesop081 (27 Jul 2007)

3rd Herd said:
			
		

> "That's a ridiculous amount of time," said Scott Taylor, a former soldier and publisher of military magazine Esprit de Corps.



 :

Why do they always ask HIM....what he thinks ?


----------



## Weinie (27 Jul 2007)

What is even more reprehensible in this article is the following drivel:



> The Canadian military has been among the most secretive of the NATO allies with information about dead soldiers – particularly its top-secret special-forces squad, JTF2.
> 
> So tight-lipped is Ottawa that the death of one JTF2 soldier was only confirmed by Canadian officials after U.S. military brass made the announcement in a news conference.
> 
> On April 18, the military's penchant for secrecy ran afoul of the father of Master-Cpl. Anthony Klumpenhower, a JTF2 soldier. The 26-year-old from Listowel, Ont., fell to his death from a communications tower on the base in Kandahar, but his identity wasn't fully known until his father stepped forward to provide the media with his son's name and photograph.



    This entire piece is crap. No such series of events occured. The announcement was made by DND, not the US, and the public was made aware early, with the full concurrence and consultation of the family. The announcement came via a DND media advisory, and a photo from DND, not from the MCpl's father.

     This kind of twisted drivel, with no substantiation or attribution, will unfortunately get picked up by some other agency, and used as "source." Coming soon to a wiki site near you.Look for it to appear in Wiki so called


----------



## vonGarvin (27 Jul 2007)

3rd Herd said:
			
		

> The soldier was among six *peacekeepers * killed Monday, but only five were claimed by their countries.


After all this time, "they" still call them "peacekeepers".  It really IS ingrained in the psyche, isn't it?   :


----------

